# Rivalry At Normandy -  Marines Barred From Landings



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, not really, but this was the headline that military leadership did not want the public reading on June 7, 1944. So, Marines were withheld from Operation Overlord.



> Overseen by American Gen. Dwight D. “Ike” Eisenhower, the operation was–and remains to this day–the largest amphibious assault in history..
> 
> Since then, the question has often been raised as to why the U.S. Marine Corps did not play a leading role in the landings. After all, the Corps’s raison d’être was amphibious warfare. Marines had been perfecting the art of the amphibious assault since the 1920’s, and between 1942 and 1944, they had put their skills to practical use at places like Guadalcanal, Makin, Bougainville, and Tarawa, in the Pacific.
> 
> ...



http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/210918/rivalry-normandy/w-thomas-smith-jr

As well all know, the landing forces at Normandy did an incredible job of conducting the largest amphibious landing in modern warfare. Never again will we see a force of that size attack a beach head.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2014)

The Marines were allocated to Nimitz. He would've resisted any diversion of forces to ETO. Besides, the Corps was pretty busy in the Pacific.

Your headline caught my attention because my counterparts were under the juristiction of Army Ranger advisors who were HQd at a small compound near our AO. We ran react for them and they ran react for us. When my team got overrun in April 1971, these two Ranger captains were instrumental in helping us get gunship support and extract our wounded. No finer soldiers, IMHO.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2014)

I am guilty of click bait (well sort of).


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I am guilty of click bait (well sort of).


 
You have a future in marketing.


----------

